# Winter setup need advice



## artysta82 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi guys,
awaiting delivery of my S3, just wondering what the best setup is as far as fitment. I do want to keep the cost down, will 17's fit?
I found a used wheel/tire package on kijiji with these specs, will this work?

RTX rims with Blizzak tires 215/50/R17


----------



## UWbadger91 (Apr 10, 2016)

artysta82 said:


> Hi guys,
> awaiting delivery of my S3, just wondering what the best setup is as far as fitment. I do want to keep the cost down, will 17's fit?
> I found a used wheel/tire package on kijiji with these specs, will this work?
> 
> RTX rims with Blizzak tires 215/50/R17


I have a set of 17" TSW wheels wrapped in 225/45R17 Michelin x-ice Xi3 tires with only about 2k miles from my VW that I want to use. Discount Tire Direct claims they are within the recommended specs but said I should test fit them. I did that a few weeks ago and they're tight but still fit. I think I'm going to roll with them and see how it is as I'd prefer an 18" setup. Good luck!


----------



## artysta82 (Dec 29, 2014)

UWbadger91 said:


> I have a set of 17" TSW wheels wrapped in 225/45R17 Michelin x-ice Xi3 tires with only about 2k miles from my VW that I want to use. Discount Tire Direct claims they are within the recommended specs but said I should test fit them. I did that a few weeks ago and they're tight but still fit. I think I'm going to roll with them and see how it is as I'd prefer an 18" setup. Good luck!


Thanks mate, yes I also did some research and it looks like 17's do fit


----------



## will.fraser.3192 (Apr 30, 2016)

I have 17s on my 2016 S3. Rims are 17 x 7.5 with a 35 mm offset. Tires are 225 x 45 Nokians with studs (winter traction is a big deal to me since I live in Alaska).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverBane (Mar 4, 2008)

I am going to be trying to put my a4 winter rims on the s3 tomorrow, I am very hopeful that they will fit. Bought the hubcentric rings last week so it is a matter of clearing the brakes.


----------



## SilverBane (Mar 4, 2008)

Wheels are dirty, I have not cleaned them yet. These are 17's btw.


----------



## UWbadger91 (Apr 10, 2016)

SilverBane said:


> Wheels are dirty, I have not cleaned them yet. These are 17's btw.


You're putting snows on this early? Where are you located? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverBane (Mar 4, 2008)

UWbadger91 said:


> You're putting snows on this early? Where are you located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kamloops, BC. Legally I have to have them on Oct.1 to travel any highway out of my city.

Quite a few cities in Canada had snow yesterday. Edmonton, Calgary, even towns around me had snow.


----------



## artysta82 (Dec 29, 2014)

thanks for the feedback guys. There's a guy selling his 255/35R19 winter tire/wheel combo from his TTRS. Would they fit?


----------



## UWbadger91 (Apr 10, 2016)

artysta82 said:


> thanks for the feedback guys. There's a guy selling his 255/35R19 winter tire/wheel combo from his TTRS. Would they fit?


I don't see why they wouldn't but In my opinion that's a stupid move. For snow you want the smallest footprint possible with thicker sidewalls to cut through the snow/slush. Just order a 17" setup and call it a day... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artysta82 (Dec 29, 2014)

good point thanks.


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

I am looking into getting an s3, and I have a A4 with all of the sport packages now. The car came on 19s, so I bought some winter wheels. I ordered a 245 45r17 from the parts catalogue (came on 09-10 A4's). I want to use these as winter wheels for the S3, would they fit or are they too wide?


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Both BBS SR and SX will fit and they are excellent quality for the price. Take a 56MM center cap if you want to replace the BBS on with Audi.


----------



## SilverBane (Mar 4, 2008)

For winter you are better off getting narrow tires. Aim for 225.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Brand: Replika
Model #: R133A 
Size: 17x8.0 
P.C.D.: 5x112mm 
Offset: +45 
Finish Gloss Gunmetal 
Bore: 57.1 mm 
Load Rating: 1521 lbs / 690 kg 
Winter Approved Finish: Yes 
Weight: 22.8 lbs 

Tires: 225/45-17 Conti Extreme Winter Contact.

Works even as a plow....


----------



## vancity88 (Aug 23, 2016)

Does a 35+ offset work ? 18"


----------



## will.fraser.3192 (Apr 30, 2016)

vancity88 said:


> Does a 35+ offset work ? 18"


What width wheel are you looking at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vancity88 (Aug 23, 2016)

will.fraser.3192 said:


> What width wheel are you looking at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They are 8, so 18 x 8


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*No They Will Likely Cause Damage*

The correct 17 inch wheel for this platform is 17" x 7.5" ET 43. The correct tire should be 225/45-17. You could certainly damage your suspension. Not worth trying on this type of vehicle. The A3 8V 2.0 17" x 7.5" wheels fit this platform and clear the S3 brakes. I have verified this.


----------



## will.fraser.3192 (Apr 30, 2016)

vancity88 said:


> They are 8, so 18 x 8


If my calcs are right, it will poke out of the wheel well another 11 mm, which should be just fine if you're keeping stock tire size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UWbadger91 (Apr 10, 2016)

I just put my 17" TSW Vortex/Michelin x-ice combo on my S3. I'm thinking about selling them to get an 18" setup. I'm not digging the Jetta look lol. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknightS3 (Sep 9, 2016)

*diy question*

so, people who DIY winter tire change-over, what about TPMS ? do you have it in these wheels? if yes do you reprogram them as well or take to service center for that ? or drive it without TPMS for winter ? i am planning on buying my setup soon wondering about that.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

darkknightS3 said:


> so, people who DIY winter tire change-over, what about TPMS ? do you have it in these wheels? if yes do you reprogram them as well or take to service center for that ? or drive it without TPMS for winter ? i am planning on buying my setup soon wondering about that.


Our cars dont use tpms sensors. It uses the heigh of the ground and like rotation of the wheel. Something like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Keep them black or take off the plasti dip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Our cars dont use tpms sensors. It uses the heigh of the ground and like rotation of the wheel. Something like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It uses what is called a virtual sensor. Without going too much into it, you can eliminate basically any sensor on your car and infer the readings from everything else. So if your tire is flat yes a TPMS sensor would notice, but changes can be observed in ABS system, Haldex etc. To make it very simple, when A happens (tire is low), B, C and D also happen. So when B, C and D happen, the system can infer that A is the problem.


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*O.Z. Omnias ET50 - would they work?*

So I'm trading out of a 2015 MINI Cooper S, and have a set of O.Z. Omnia 17x7.5" wheels (ET50, 5x112). TireRack shows the same wheel as being compatible with the S3. Going to have the local Audi dealer verify clearance for me, but if anyone on here has insight as to whether they should work, I'd appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## artysta82 (Dec 29, 2014)

These will sit on my S3 when it gets here. They're 18x8 et 43 on nexen winguard sports. looks pretty good on my current gti.


----------



## ksnh (Sep 9, 2000)

ThorMjolnir said:


> The correct 17 inch wheel for this platform is 17" x 7.5" ET 43. The correct tire should be 225/45-17.


205/50R17 is often preferred over the 225/45's for snow tire use. Virtually identical rolling radius, with almost identical speedometer reading; almost 3/4" narrower to cut through snow, with more sidewall buffer against pothole damage, and often cheaper! Most 205/50R17's will fit on a 7.5" rim; check specs to verify. 

The narrower tire will obviously sacrifice some wet/dry road performance characteristics, but if max snow performance is your goal, that's the way to go. Studded tires work significantly better on ice and hard pack snow, but they're noisier and sacrifice braking and handling performance on wet and dry pavement. Important to use a tire model with the correct vehicle load rating!


----------



## wsjchoi (Nov 25, 2016)

I found a good deal on some cast rotiforms and wanted to know if these sizes would fit my car

18x8.5 +35
245/40/18 or 235/40/18

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

wsjchoi said:


> I found a good deal on some cast rotiforms and wanted to know if these sizes would fit my car
> 
> 18x8.5 +35
> 245/40/18 or 235/40/18
> ...


Yup run a 235 for more snow traction though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsjchoi (Nov 25, 2016)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Yup run a 235 for more snow traction though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks for the reply!


----------

